# [Solucionado] Lector de tarjeta SD no funciona

## yio643

Que tal compañeros sucede que mi lector no funciona como debe, aparece un sdb pero a la hora de montarlo "No medium found on /dev/sdb"

he seguido este tutorial http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/SD_and_MMC_card_readers#Multi_USB_Card_Readers

he activado luns en el kernel solo que a la hora de configurar lo siguiente

```

Device Drivers  --->

    <*> MMC/SD/SDIO card support  --->

        -*- MMC/SD card support

        <*>   MMC block device driver

        [*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts

```

la opcion 

```
  -*- MMC/SD card support 
```

 queda asi y no puedo cambiarla 

```
 --- MMC/SD card support
```

creo que no se esta incluyendo el soporte alguien podria decirme como incluirla en el kernel o como configurar correctamente este lector de tarjeta

```

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader

```

----------

## Arctic

Has compilado y cargado el modulo usb-storage ?????? En mi caso no lo carga directamente y debe cargarlo en el script de inicio.

Y en SCSI  compila esta opcion directamente:

```
Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device
```

En cualquier caso revisa esta guia :

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/SD_and_MMC_card_readers

Salu2

----------

## yio643

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Has compilado y cargado el modulo usb-storage ?????? En mi caso no lo carga directamente y debe cargarlo en el script de inicio.
> 
> Y en SCSI  compila esta opcion directamente:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tengo cargado usb-storage y de hecho he seguido esa guia y veo que en la parte 

```
-*- MMC/SD card support
```

me queda asi 

```
--- MMC/SD card support
```

 no hallo como dejarlo  *Quote:*   

> -*-

 

siento que si corrijo esa parte quedara oluconado el problema

----------

## Arctic

Cuando insertas una tarjeta , el dmesg muestra algun cambio ????? Se crean los dev ????? Algunas lectoras incorporan una contraladora que hay que cargar adicionalmente , los has comporbado ????? Sino quieres andar dando muchas vueltas carga un livecd de ubuntu y fijate que modulos carga para hacer funcionar la lectora y los resultados del dmesg.

Yo uso una lectora generica y tengo todo compilado como modulo , y funciona correctamente ,salvo la particularidad que te he comentado de cargar usb-storage a mano el resto lo tengo como en la guia.

Salu2

----------

## yio643

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Cuando insertas una tarjeta , el dmesg muestra algun cambio ????? Se crean los dev ????? Algunas lectoras incorporan una contraladora que hay que cargar adicionalmente , los has comporbado ????? Sino quieres andar dando muchas vueltas carga un livecd de ubuntu y fijate que modulos carga para hacer funcionar la lectora y los resultados del dmesg.
> 
> Yo uso una lectora generica y tengo todo compilado como modulo , y funciona correctamente ,salvo la particularidad que te he comentado de cargar usb-storage a mano el resto lo tengo como en la guia.
> 
> Salu2

 

Amigo muchas gracias por tu ayuda acabo de darme cuenta que un pin no esta haciendo contacto asi que asumo que no funciona por falla de hardware, lo checare en estos dias igual si alguien sabe como checarlo con multimetro se lo agradeceria

----------

